# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  schwerer Unfall im Siam Park

## Joseph

Wie ich gerade online bei Thairath lese, hat es heute Nachmittag im Siam Park einen schweren Unfall gegeben. Ausgerechnet am "children's day" ist ein Teil eines "Superspirale" genannten Klettter-Spielzeugs zusammengebrochen. 28 Kinder sind verletzt, darunter 4 schwer (Beinbrüche, Schlüsselbeinbrüche, Gehirnerschütterungen und Wirbelbrücke).

Schon vor einigen Monaten hat es dort eine schweren Unfall gegeben, allerdings wohl nicht am gleichen Gerät. "Siam Park" will die finanzielle Verantwortung übernehmen...

Zeugen berichten, sie hätten erst eine größere Schraube runterfallen hören, dann sei das obere Gelenk der Spirale abgebrochen...Die Kinder fielen zu Boden, der von Steinen umrandet waren. Es standen auch ein paar wenige Pflanzen da, wer glück hatte, wurde hier abgefedert..

Joseph

----------


## big_cloud

http://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asia-n ... water.html

----------


## Joseph

Hier ein Bild der Superspirale nach dem Unfall (aus Thairath)

(falls ich es hinkriege, aber im testboard hat es geklappt :Lächeln: 



Joseph

----------


## big_cloud

http://teakdoor.com/thailands-traveller ... eview.html

zur Ergaenzung, da war wohl letzten Oktober schon ein Unfall


Lothar

----------

Im Thai-Fernsehen hieß es vorhin 18 verletzt und eines tot.

----------


## odd

... und so schaute sie vor dem Unfall aus. Kann @Joseph nur zustimmen, dass der groesste Teil des Bodens aus Stein und Beton besteht.

So wie es erfahren habe, ereignete sich der Unfall nur am letzten Stueck, somit war die Fallhoehe eher niedrig.




P.S. CH 11 berichtet z.Zt. ueber 24 Verletzte, davon 7 schwer. Von Todesfaellen konnte ich nichts hoeren.

----------


## Joseph

Thairath sagt über die Anzahl der Verwundeten jetzt nichts mehr aus. 
Ein Kind soll einen Schädelbruch erlitten haben. Dass ein Kind tot sei, wird noch nicht erwähnt. 
Die Fallhöhe soll (nur) 2,5 m betragen haben.
Der Unfall sei nach Aussagen eines Kindes so entstanden: ein paar Kinder haben andere daran gehindert, weiterzurutschen, haben sie nicht durchgelassen, in der Absicht, dann alle auf einmal zu rutschen. Dadurch sei die Belastung so gestiegen, dass es zum Bruch einer wichtigen Schraube gekommen sei...

Joseph

----------

> P.S. CH 11 berichtet z.Zt. ueber 24 Verletzte, davon 7 schwer. Von Todesfaellen konnte ich nichts hoeren.


Vor fünf Stunden wurde das offensichtlich im Fernsehen so gemeldet, welcher Kanal weiß ich nicht.

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> P.S. CH 11 berichtet z.Zt. ueber 24 Verletzte, davon 7 schwer. Von Todesfaellen konnte ich nichts hoeren.
> 
> 
> Vor fünf Stunden wurde das offensichtlich im Fernsehen so gemeldet, welcher Kanal weiß ich nicht.


Letztendlich nur fuer Medien oder Sensationsberichte wichtig. Uebrigens im Oktober war es die Wildwasserbahn, damals starb eine 33 jaehrige Frau.

Mir laeuft es aber kalt den Ruecken herunter, da vor kurzem wir, meine Maedels und ich, diese Ungluecksrutsche mindestens 30 X benutzten.

TITV berichtet z.Zt. von mindestens 28 Verletzte. Irgendwie unglaublich, dass sich die Verletztenzahl waehrend der Nacht verdoppelt.

----------


## odd

TIT

Es muss eben immer erst etwas sich ereignen, manchmal erst beim 2. Mal wird festgestellt, dass das ein oder andere Geraet doch einmal ueberprueft oder gewartet werden muss.

Die 20 jaehrige Rutsche haette eben hi und da einmal inspektiert werden muessen, aber man verliess sich auf die Canadische Firma, dass diese 30 Jahre hielte. (Ein Schuldiger ist hiermit gefunden)

Die Rutsche bleibt erst einmal geschlossen und auch die anderen 'gefaehrlichen' Fahrobjekte *sollen* ueberprueft werden.

----------

> ...Die Rutsche bleibt erst einmal geschlossen und auch die anderen 'gefaehrlichen' Fahrobjekte *sollen* ueberprueft werden.


Im Grunde müsste man mindestens halb Thailand schließen. Als Baufachmann haben mir oft die Haare zu Berge gestanden und manche Kaufhäuser habe ich nur mit einer Grundangst betreten, wenn man schon auf den ersten Blick 2 Dutzend eklatante Brandschutz-Mängel erkennen konnte.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von odd
> 
> ...Im Grunde müsste man mindestens halb Thailand schließen.


Nur 50%? Monta du hast auch zu lange in T. gelebt....!

----------


## odd

Stimmt Herbert's Aussage hat mich jetzt auch total vom Hocker gerissen.

Wenn ich mir nur den Chatuchak Markt anschaue ein kleines Feuerchen und womoeglich verherrende Auswikungen.

So manches Hotel wurde ich auch meiden.

Aber was soll denn schon gross passieren?

 ::

----------


## Samuianer

...Die Rutsche im Siam Park ist erstmal fuer 15 Tage gesperrt!

An andere Stelle habe ich gelesen das der Vergnuegungspark zum Verkauf steht 5 Milliraden Baehrte darf er kosten!

Wenn ich ir die Nahaufnahmen der Teile dieser Rutsche in der Nation anschaue, dann ist eigentlich klar das die Rutsche und mit Sicherheit so einige andere Einrichtungen, schrottreif sind!

Es wird erst inpsiziert wenn was schief gelaufen ist, hat auch was!

TiT

----------

